# multiple irp complete requests



## St0rmr3v3ng3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Well i recently got several bluescreens with this error ("multiple irp complete requests"), so i googled it and a thread on techsupportforum said it would be connected to faulty drivers. im updating all device drivers trough device manager now, meanwhile i wanna upload my log file so you guys can check trough it and maybe tell me what exactly caused the error.

my system:
clevo p177sm; i7 4700mq, gtx 780; win 8.0

~St0rm

P.S:
log file from c:\windows\minidump:
View attachment 012814-17906-01.zip

btw this is the thread im referring to:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f10/solved-multiple-irp-complete-requests-270258.html
it is in the win xp section so i wanted to get sure im doing things right


----------



## St0rmr3v3ng3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Bump... someone actually care?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

We do care but be patient we help others in which we get a lot of inquires from Windows 8 to other Microsoft product support. We do this voluntarily and we too have lives outside this forum. 

Go here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html

follow all instructions and steps. Keeping your logs here BSOD, App Crashes And Hangs by creating a new thread with your logs and information you gathered.

Be patient with them also they get a lot of inquires as well.


----------

